
15 Excellent Examples of Web Typography. Part 1 - danw
http://ilovetypography.com/2007/09/19/15-excellent-examples-of-web-typography/
======
kcl
Site down?

Dotcache version of the site:

[http://dotcache.com/http://ilovetypography.com/2007/09/19/15...](http://dotcache.com/http://ilovetypography.com/2007/09/19/15-excellent-
examples-of-web-typography/)

While we're at it, CacheView plugin for Firefox:

<https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/2323>

------
majimojo
My favorite typography design book is "Advertising Design and Typography" by
Alex White ([http://www.amazon.com/Advertising-Design-Typography-Alex-
Whi...](http://www.amazon.com/Advertising-Design-Typography-Alex-
White/dp/1581154658/sr=8-1/qid=1170452339/ref=sr_1_1/103-4603201-1119037?ie=UTF8&s=books)).

Has good visual examples and step by step thought processes for designing the
type, layout, and visual effects that we place on text to convey an overall
design message.

~~~
celoyd
For running text itself -- as opposed to posters and advertisements -- try
_The Elements of Typographic Style_ by Robert Bringhurst
(<http://www.powells.com/biblio/1-9780881792065-1>). It goes well with Tufte's
books.

------
comatose_kid
The Red Interactive Agency one on this list is way cool - just wait for a
moment for the page to load and click and drag the statuette. If you make her
run fast enough, she flies too.

